# Red Devil or Rose Queen?



## bricooper78 (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay all, I've been reading around on here, and there is a ton of info on here.

This is Happy. (Sarcastic naming) She, well I'm pretty sure she is a she, due to no knot on the head, is about 5 now.

I am not sure what she is, is she a red devil as the store had her marked, or is she the rose queen I see? I think red devil. She is alone, killed the pleco she was in the tank with when I originally bought her, and I got her due to the pleco eating the neons that used to be in that tank, I wanted something that could fend for itself....mission accomplished LOL

Also, she is orange, super bright orange. Usually in the morning, then she bleaches out like this, I thought she didn't like the lights, and no need to have them on, no plants or anything, that didn't change it. Any ideas why she does this? She's over black and dark blue substrate, nothing bright.

I'm sorta out of ideas, I had tried slowly adjusting her water a bit at times, try to go a little soft or a little hard, didn't seem to make much difference. I'm sure this turning white thing is not normal though, is it?

*also, she seems to hold color really well for a couple days when she's hand fed green beans, also likes peas, doesn't seem to fly to carrots, but in reading online I have tried all sorts of stuff, she even ate a tiny bit of a banana! She is a healthy eater for sure! I haven't given her anything aside of green beans, peas, or the store bought Cichlid color food for over a year now, could she need more varied of a diet?
thanks for any replies!


----------



## bricooper78 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here is a pic, forum said I couldn't post it on my first post. D'oh!


----------



## jackskellington101982 (May 16, 2011)

that looks a lot like a blood parot to me. thats my guess


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Absolutely not a red devil/midad. Looks like a not-quite-so-deformed blood parrot (which of course, has devil/midas in it).


----------



## bricooper78 (Aug 31, 2011)

alright, so it's all just a group of inbred fish, and i have one of them lol they all look alike to me!

any ideas on the turning white?

thanks for the answers so far too!!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

bricooper78 said:


> alright, so it's all just a group of inbred fish, and i have one of them lol they all look alike to me!
> 
> any ideas on the turning white?
> 
> thanks for the answers so far too!!


Hybrid, so it is hard to predict. Could try different color foods like New life Spectrum.

Really not all turn out all that colourful, some yes some no. Some end up more deformed than others.


----------



## bricooper78 (Aug 31, 2011)

okay, well i'll keep the camera out and try to get a pic of her when she's actually colorful. it's so weird to see her home depot orange in the morning, and looking like the pic there at afternoon.

but her fins, are clear and iridescent.. so awesome


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Often these fish are artificially colored with ink and as they grow the color fade............


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

You might want to feed something like http://www.amazon.com/Hai-Feng-Color-Bl ... B0038TZM1M
if you do not want the colour to fade away. Kind of depends on how they got what colour it has, many go white quite early.
Murcky world Blood Parrot/White Parrot raising for sale. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## bricooper78 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks a bunch, I'll order a bottle of that food!!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *bricooper78*,

You have a great looking blood parrot. Red Devil/Midas cichlids go through many color changes during their maturing process. Some end up a pale pink color, come end up white and orange calico color and some stay quite orange. Since Blood parrots are primarily RD/Midas cichlids, it could just be as she is maturing her colors are changing. If the colors in the image are her bad colors I think you have a "good" problem on your hands, as she looks great.

As you noted, a varied diet and clean water are the best ways to keep cichlidsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ colors vibrant; however, you water looks clean and you give her a lot of different foods so she might just be maturing and changing colors.

Great photograph as well, nice job.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## bricooper78 (Aug 31, 2011)

That is the same fish guys, that is home depot orange. I just don't understand how she can fluctuate so much in color. I'm assuming she's healthy, she's done this for a few years now lol

but there is the "full color" pic I promised!! even tho she was chasing the camera back and forth, so i couldn't get a decent shot of her, crazy fish


----------



## bricooper78 (Aug 31, 2011)

I was afraid noone was going to have an explanation lol

i'll just stay with "the fish is insane" for my reasoning for the color change


----------



## JBreks (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm gonna go with a blood red parrot. I have had mine now for about 6 years and he's around 9 inches long. Depending on the day he fades to almost white pink but most days is bright orange. This has been going on since I got him and he's living great and is very healthy. I Used to think it was d/t water quality but my parameters a re better than the drinking water around here lol. But I know water changes usually perks her up and definitely see an improvement in color.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

...I'm sure that after almost 5 years, the OP will find this very useful. Why would you did up such an old post to reply to?


----------



## JBreks (Apr 29, 2016)

Sorry I didn't look at The date it was posted and tried to be helpful.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

just a little late to the party, but they turn a light pink color when breeding. I have a pair of High quality parrots and they go bright pink right before and during the egg protecting stage.
lower quality parrots and parrot crosses go pink too when breeding. just in case anyone else digs this up on google and wonders


----------

